# Truck stop map



## stove (Nov 30, 2009)

So I found this looking around for good hitching resources...

http://www.allstays.com/c/truck-stops-locations-map.htm

I'm not sure if it's complete, and it doesn't look like it includes independent truck stops, but it's got the major companies listed. I've not had good luck hitching outta truck stops, but for anyone interested...


----------



## adamxcl (Nov 30, 2009)

I appreciate the mention of my website here. I am currently adding independent truck stops to make it better but it's taking a long time to get the information manually and correctly. The chains are easy to keep an eye on.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome! I'm gonna use that.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## travelingfisher (Feb 9, 2010)

Check out www.dieselboss.com
IMO I think its one of the best online truck stop guides.


----------



## eataapple (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for posting this man.


----------



## eataapple (Feb 21, 2010)

also forgot the say that i see they missed a stop on the map and that would be a truck stop in west Sacramento,ca off I-80. the stop is great if you looking to get a ride to S.F,LA or out of state and it only took me four hours waiting for a ride there to get a ride from that stop to Phoenix,AZ by a trucker who was cool as hell and even kicked down a few Nuggs.


----------



## Jankem (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the map!


----------

